# Looking for a song.



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello all. I'm looking for the song that is in this video http://www.silentwulf.com/flash/Saviour_Cat.swf In the actual video it says the song is called "Roid Out!" briefly. In the ending credits, it says it is called "Ride Out!" Could someone clear this up and give the actual title.


EDIT: In the credits it gives a site, but I'm not sure if you can download from there. Checking now. Nope. No download link, plus I don't have the correct language packs installed so I can't see anything....Anyway, does someone have a copy of this file?


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/sims/index.php?songid=1182

Just google-searched Ride Out - Ask. There were thousands of results, this was the first one.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah. I underestimated Google's power. Thanks.


----------

